# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مشکل با وارد کردن تکست فارسی به فلش مووی(فارسی نویسی)

## pouyan66

درود بر اساتید بزرگوار

من گشتم چیزی مثل این پیدا نکردم !!

من از ورژن CS3 استفاده میکنم . واسه یه مووی نیاز دارم که چند صد تا فایل تکست که توشون نوشته های فارسی و انگلیسی هست رو با دستور LoadVariableNum تو تکست باکس هام لود کنم .

حالا مشکل اینه که فارسی ها رو مثلث هایی که توشون علامت پرسش هست نشون میده !!
ممنون میشم که اساتید یه نظری به ما و مشکلمون کنن .

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام دوست عزیز

این مشکل شما رو فکر کنم بیشتر کسایی که با نوشته فارسی کار می کنن داشته باشند
من خودمم یه مدت دنبالش بودم ولی چیز به درد بخوری پیدا نکردم

تو اینتر نت یه سرچی درباره "فارسی استایل فلش" (farsi style) کن ببین چی گیرت میاد.

بهترین راه حل وفکر کنم تنها ترین راه  تو همین راهه....

در هر صورت اگه با مشکلی مواجه شدی بپرس تا اگه تونستم جوابتو بدم

----------


## pouyan66

فارسی استایل هارو دانلود کردم - گشتم و یه سری چیز واسه استفادش پیدا کردم .

حالا مشکل اینکه کدهایی که یافتم رو وقتی می زنم ، Syntax error میده و نمیتونه Import کنه کلاسشو ! با ابن که پوششو کپی کردم - هم بر برنامم و هم تو پوشه کلاس !!!

میشه کمک کنید لطفا ؟ سورسی که با CS3 بشه باز کرد دارید ؟ لنگم . دم شما گرم .

----------


## amirhossein.h

اگه می تونی فایلتو بزار تا ببینم مشکلت کجاست...

----------


## magnetbox.ir

> درود بر اساتید بزرگوار
> 
> من گشتم چیزی مثل این پیدا نکردم !!
> 
> من از ورژن CS3 استفاده میکنم . واسه یه مووی نیاز دارم که چند صد تا فایل تکست که توشون نوشته های فارسی و انگلیسی هست رو با دستور LoadVariableNum تو تکست باکس هام لود کنم .
> 
> حالا مشکل اینه که فارسی ها رو مثلث هایی که توشون علامت پرسش هست نشون میده !!
> ممنون میشم که اساتید یه نظری به ما و مشکلمون کنن .


1- اگر از اکشن اسکریپت 2 استفاده می کنید باید یک convertor  بنویسی .
به همین سادگی . فونت مربوط به convertor خودتون هم به فلش embed کنید

www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## pouyan66

> 1- اگر از اکشن اسکریپت 2 استفاده می کنید باید یک convertor  بنویسی .
> به همین سادگی . فونت مربوط به convertor خودتون هم به فلش embed کنید
> 
> www.magnetbox.ir


درود بر شما .
استاد یه کم بیشتر توضیح میدید لطفا ؟
منظور از کانورتر رو نگرفتم - نمونه کدی - نمونه تمپلتی چیزی امکان داره که آپ کنید آیا ؟

سپاس گذارم .

----------


## pouyan66

> اگه می تونی فایلتو بزار تا ببینم مشکلت کجاست...


درود بر شما

من یه مثلشو براتون گذاشتم - ممنون میشم اگه دستی بگیرید .

فقط همین نوشته فارسی ای رو که تو فایل تکست هست رو بنویسه ممنون میشم .

سپاسگذارم

----------


## magnetbox.ir

دوست من منظور من از convertor  اینه که شما یک فارسی ساز داینامیک درست کنی

EX.rar

اما یک راه راحت تر و اما غیر اصولی اینه که شما متن خودتو داخل فارسی ساز تبدیل کنی و کاراکتر های اونو داخل 

فایل خودتون قرار بدید . بعد در فلش فونت تکس باکس خودتون رو از فونت های همون فارسی ساز قرار بدی و در 

آخر فونت رو حتما embed کنی

با عرض معذرت خیلی دیر به دیر فعلا می تونم به سایت سر بزنم . 

فلش کار هم اگه کسی هست دنبال کار می گرده به  سایت www.magnetbox.ir بره و از روش ها معرفی شده

تمایل خودشو اعلام کنه

----------


## naghshzan

من هم این سایت را با اکشن اسکیریپت بارگزاری کردم

----------


## Lincer

عالی بود فک نمیکردم اینقد ساده گفته بشه  :تشویق: 

------------
خرید لایک ایرانی اینستاگرام

----------


## almassite

اکشن اسکیریپت برای راه اندازی سایت خیلی مشکل بود برا من، من با همون جوملا کار میکنم خیلی هم راضیم

----------


## Mr.Moreso

> اکشن اسکیریپت برای راه اندازی سایت خیلی مشکل بود برا من، من با همون جوملا کار میکنم خیلی هم راضیم



رایسان میهن پوستر

----------

